# what color am i?



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Im a little stumped with one of my pups color, what do you think? black /tan/dilute/faded i dont know what to put on his papers , all siblings are black /red hes my oddball , His dam is black & red ,his sire is black & tan both saddlebacks. He so beautiful but color?i added pics of his siblings for comparisan im new to this so im not sure if this is the correct place etc;


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

looks like a sable pup to me. Maybe a patterned sable when adult. I'm not an expert, however.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm an expert.....color that pup cute !!!


SuperG


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

I reckon he will be sable but I'm not an expert either.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with galathiel, look like sable to me as well, but it is verye early and picture does not provide details on shading.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you sure these are all pics of the same pup? That third pic for sure doesn't look sable, at least initially. The first two I would def say sable.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Sable for me too!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks sable to me. Are the parents in the pedigree database with pictures of grandparents and such to look at what colors are in the pedigree?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Doesn't really look sable to me. Markings are too distinguished. And sable is not genetically possible from black/tan and black/red parents so if he is sable there was a second father to the litter.

Can you post a photo from the side so we can see the whole body and not just the front? My initial guess would be blue dilute black/tan but based on these frontal photos it's hard to say for certain.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm guessing the last two pics are his siblings, and they are definitely black and red. Is there any chance one of his parents are actually a "patterned sable"? I was reading an interesting thread about sables in show lines, and the original poster refused to accept the examples of show lines sables because they look like black and reds. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/userfiles/image/V Ronaldo von Arlett.jpg

Your pup looks pretty sable to me, just more of a patterned sable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's one adorable pup. I'd say patterned sable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Agree with Chris, the dog can't be sable. All the littermates are black and red. Parents are black and red, black and tan saddles. The pup is not sable. 

My guess would be a blue.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm just wondering if the b&t parent is actually a patterned sable. But yep.. like I said, not an expert!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

IF one of the parents is actually a patterned sable, then yes the pup could be sable. But it still doesn't look very sable-like to me in these photos. Would like to see a pic from the side.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she blue?


----------



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

well thanks for your response, maybe these pics will help,the 3rd pup earlier is the brother here are more pics of pups and parents thanks


----------



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

*what color am i*

He kinda looks like dad but dad was dark black with little color when he was a pup and has got lighter as he got older ,this pup is the opposite i was thinking a steel blue but his eyes are not bluish like a lot of blues and his nose isn t real lite, maybe i will call him mystery!


----------



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

The Granddam is sable,the Grandsire is black & tan on dads side both grandparents on dam side are black& red ,her sire is Gotz Karanberg


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, blue/tan. Definitely not sable.


----------



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Well that means these 2 both carry the gene for blue correct? I would have never thought i would get a blue out of these 2 dogs but go s to show ya never know.well hes handsome anyway !And so smart!Hes going to a pet home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A blue is a dilution, in this case of black and tan. I am not sure if both have to carry it. I don't think so.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yes, blue for sure (judging from the pictures).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The blue (and liver) dilutions are recessive. So yes, both parents must be carriers in order to produce a dilute pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Learn something new every day.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

selzer said:


> Learn something new every day.


That's my motto! Bill


----------



## kygsdgirl (Jan 5, 2014)

*what color am i*

Thanks Chris and everyone who commented , i thought he was blue but it wasnt real obvious compared to most of the blues i have seen, he is a darker version for now but he will get lighter as he gets older maybe,thats a Gsd for ya !never know what going to happen when it comes to color, but thats least important, hes healthy & happy and thats what counts!Well i know what to put on his papers now, thanks again!


----------

